# Need some coil advice



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/9/16)

Hi fellow vapers!

I am currently running a serpent mini on an istick pico with a clapton coil build - 5 turns, 2.5mm, 26ga Ni80; 32ga Ka1 (geek vape clapton wire shots) At 34w. I notice if I get to the high 30s I get a bit of a burnt taste, but feels like I am missing out on a lot at such low wattage. I don't see myself ever going over the 75w capacity of the pico though and really love the size and form factor of the mod.

My question is this - how can I build to get the most out of the mod? Should I be looking at a different coil, more / less wraps etc? Also not opposed to a tank change if there is something else that will fit on the pico (and not look out of place) and allow bigger builds? As a worst case scenario I would consider another "small" mod given the diameter constraints on the pico.

Just looking for the ultimate, compact, flavour and clouds!

@Silver; not sure if you have any tips or advice?

Thanks!


----------



## R87 (4/9/16)

What are you using for wicking?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

No @BlakMAgICIAN... the Serpent Mini is a marvelous flavour tank... do yourself a favour and replace the clapton with a straight forward 2,5mm diameter 26g Nichrome 7 wrap coil and see how you go with that...


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/9/16)

Using cotton bacon for wicking @R87. Thanks @Rob Fisher, will stop in at VK tomorrow and get some Nichrome - what wattage should I expect on a 7 wrap coil?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Using cotton bacon for wicking @R87. Thanks @Rob Fisher, will stop in at VK tomorrow and get some Nichrome - what wattage should I expect on a 7 wrap coil?



I just had a look at my Serpent Mini Coil which I'm sure was built by @BigGuy at @Sir Vape... it's a 5 wrap spaced coil that comes in at 0.4Ω and I think it's 26g Nichrome 80. It's a perfect coil for this setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just had a look at my Serpent Mini Coil which I'm sure was built by @BigGuy at @Sir Vape... it's a 5 wrap spaced coil that comes in at 0.4Ω and I think it's 26g Nichrome 80. It's a perfect coil for this setup.
> View attachment 66181
> View attachment 66182



Awesome! Thanks @Rob Fisher. Silly question - do you run this on wattage mode?


----------



## Kaizer (4/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Awesome! Thanks @Rob Fisher. Silly question - do you run this on wattage mode?



Nichrome can only be used in wattage mode, as far as I know.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/9/16)

Kaizer said:


> Nichrome can only be used in wattage mode, as far as I know.



Thought so - but still a n00b so getting NI and Nichrome mixed up perhaps? Thanks for clarifying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Awesome! Thanks @Rob Fisher. Silly question - do you run this on wattage mode?



I only run in wattage mode...


----------



## Raindance (4/9/16)

My advice as a fellow noob: Bloudraad boet, bloudraad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi fellow vapers!
> 
> I am currently running a serpent mini on an istick pico with a clapton coil build - 5 turns, 2.5mm, 26ga Ni80; 32ga Ka1 (geek vape clapton wire shots) At 34w. I notice if I get to the high 30s I get a bit of a burnt taste, but feels like I am missing out on a lot at such low wattage. I don't see myself ever going over the 75w capacity of the pico though and really love the size and form factor of the mod.
> 
> ...



Hi @BlakMAgICIAN, funny that you would post this.

My cousin bought a serpent mini about a week ago and they installed the pre-built coil that comes with it and wicked it in store. He was very happy till he tried to re-wick on Friday.

He complained of the exact same issue...burnt taste and no flavor. I then took the chamber off and immediately noticed the coils were sitting very low on the base and fired it to see what happens. His coil caught fire after the 1st and 2nd fire and I then decided to rebuild for him.

I used the exact same wire as you described above and made sure the coil was sitting at a nice hight away from the base but not too high ofcourse, this step makes a big difference when it comes to not getting any funny tastes from the build. And ipso facto, the tank was back to life with flavor and clouds.

Something so simple has made a huge difference.

Hope you manage to sort out the issue bud. Let me know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi @BlakMAgICIAN, funny that you would post this.
> 
> My cousin bought a serpent mini about a week ago and they installed the pre-built coil that comes with it and wicked it in store. He was very happy till he tried to re-wick on Friday.
> 
> ...



Am going to try this later today - will let you know! Thanks Imtiaaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (4/9/16)

it is always a good idea to raise your coil off your airflow to allow airflow which enhances the flavor coming from below the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi fellow vapers!
> 
> I am currently running a serpent mini on an istick pico with a clapton coil build - 5 turns, 2.5mm, 26ga Ni80; 32ga Ka1 (geek vape clapton wire shots) At 34w. I notice if I get to the high 30s I get a bit of a burnt taste, but feels like I am missing out on a lot at such low wattage. I don't see myself ever going over the 75w capacity of the pico though and really love the size and form factor of the mod.
> 
> ...



Hi @BlakMAgICIAN - you asking me a question I cannot easily advise on
Just got the Serpent Mini 25 yesterday and two tankfuls of juice through it so far
@BigGuy from Sir Vape coiled and wicked it for me
So far its performing fantastically at about 30 Watts
He used 24g Ni80 wire i believe - 3.5mm ID and about 7 wraps - single contact coil
Ohms is saying 0.65 on the Hotcig R150
He used Cotton Bacon V2 wick and cut off the ends of the wicks at an angle so its thinner where it goes into the juice channels

Haveft tried any other coil yet but will try when it needs a recoil. So far its performing beautifully so I doubt I will be changing the coil for some time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (11/9/16)

Hi again all, thanks for all the tips. Getting a good vape off a 7 wrap 26ga Ni80 build! Struggled a bit with wicking but think I finally got it right! Another question - I'm thinking of getting an avo 24 with Maybe a minikin or limitless. Any suggestions on what to build to get a good 60+ watt vape out of it? Is an avo 24 a good tank for flavour? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi again all, thanks for all the tips. Getting a good vape off a 7 wrap 26ga Ni80 build! Struggled a bit with wicking but think I finally got it right! Another question - I'm thinking of getting an avo 24 with Maybe a minikin or limitless. Any suggestions on what to build to get a good 60+ watt vape out of it? Is an avo 24 a good tank for flavour? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @BlakMAgICIAN 
I have an Avo24 but havent set it up or used it yet. Got it recently
Several experienced folk rave about its flavour so I would assume it has very good flavour if set up correctly


----------



## R87 (11/9/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi again all, thanks for all the tips. Getting a good vape off a 7 wrap 26ga Ni80 build! Struggled a bit with wicking but think I finally got it right! Another question - I'm thinking of getting an avo 24 with Maybe a minikin or limitless. Any suggestions on what to build to get a good 60+ watt vape out of it? Is an avo 24 a good tank for flavour? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






This is my setup minikin and azeroth great flavour and clouds from this tank

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

